# another newbie for you! :-)



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

*Hi everyone I'm Kat and obviously a newbie here!! what i've seen so far looks good, but and i might be proved to be really stupid here, how do i private message someone? Its bound to be really easy but im just not seeing it!! haha! Hello to you all anyways xxx*


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey,

Think you may have to wait until you have posted a certain amount before the PM opton is activated


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Aww i see! Thanks for that :thumb: xxx


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

You are welcome


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome to UK-Muscle Kat


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you hunni  xx


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

welcome to uk-muscle kat


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you  xxx


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome to our home


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Welcome to the jungle


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Haha thanks  xx


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

G'morning! Nice to see another newbie here :bounce:


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

welcome kat!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboad...  ...


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

welcome aboard


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Hiya i tried that but theres nothing to click on, apparently i have to wait until i have made so many posts and been on here for 30 days? xx


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Kat.

~ Lee


----------



## Pete122 (May 17, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## MG1 (May 12, 2010)

welcome to the site


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

Welcome from another Cumbrian!


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome kat.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you all of you  xxx


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome kat. :thumb:


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks Jay  xx


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the story is with the avatar pics? have you got to be on here so long before they show up too?? xxx


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

user CP then on the left edit avatar and upload a file from the pc or chose one the off the cartoony ones there


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok will try it now thanks  xxx


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

another question, sorry for being a pest, does me being a newbie mean that I cant leave message on the visitors pages of peoples profiles or PM people? Wont people think your being rude?? lol xx


----------



## ste2103 (Aug 13, 2009)

welcome


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you Ste  x


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

think u will have to stay for 30days kat lmao then u can message:thumb:


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh its a bit silly that really but never mind im sure i can wait LOL  xxx


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Kat -

Welcome. 

As things stand, I actually have less posts than you!


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Hiya, and thank you!! and I know I think I might be talking to much! LOL!  xxx


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

KatBelle said:


> Hiya, and thank you!! and I know I think I might be talking to much! LOL!  xxx


u are doing well lol


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Getting in amongst it!! thats what its all about! LOL xx


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks :thumb: xx


----------

